# Webster County-Primitive Weapon Opener



## Jim Ammons (Oct 15, 2005)

Dead-eye Jim-"brag a little on myself".  Scored at 8 AM this morning after watching 2 does feed from 150 yards out to within 25 yards of me. Pulled the trigger on my .45 CVA in-line and she dropped in her tracks. 95 lbs. when weighed, should be some good eating. Saw four does this morning-finally had to run the other doe off after 30 minutes so I could leave. Climbed out of box stand and had one looking at me 150 yards away.  Best day I have had this season as far as seeing deer. This is the first one I have had close enough to shoot, hope not the last.


----------



## Carp (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------

